

Ask HN: Google Reader goes down in 11 days, which alternative are you using? - greetings

SO google reader goes away forever in 11 days, which of the pile of reader alternatives have you switched to?
======
captn3m0
I use Newsify on the iPad, which announced plans today to integrate with
Feedly[1].

[1]: [http://newsify.co/faq/general/what-will-happen-when-
google-r...](http://newsify.co/faq/general/what-will-happen-when-google-
reader-shuts-down.html)

------
frou_dh
The plan is to temporarily use Digg Reader until Reeder 2.0 for iPad comes
out, then use that app standalone without a syncing backend (because I don't
find RSS important enough to need ubiquitous access).

------
Splendor
We just had a poll regarding this two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5899263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5899263)

~~~
greetings
Thanks, I missed that. Case (probably) closed.

